# Smoker Potatoes



## disco (Jun 4, 2020)

You know I love smoked meat if. However, there is a drawback to smoked meat. It is hard to do a side dish at low and slow temperatures.


This recipe is a very easy way to make some potatoes while you’re doing a low and slow cook. It is embaressingly easy but tasty. Just take a roasting pan or pie plate and generously butter the bottom with butter.

Cube potatoes and put them in the pan. Sprinkle the cubes with your favourite seasoning blend (I used my homemade Cajun seasoning for this batch).

Put foil over the pan and put in a 230 to 250 F (110 to 115 C) smoker for 2 hours. I made these with my Traeger Timberline while cooking ribs and rib tips.








Remove the foil and grate your favourite cheese over the top (I used a nice Emmenthal) and then sprinkle chopped green onions over the top. Smoke for 15 minutes longer to melt the cheese.







Serve with your smoked creation!













The Verdict

These are soft and creamy with a cheesy hit that makes them great. If you are looking for an easy side dish with your next smoked meal, try these!

Disco


----------



## mike243 (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks good, leave the lid off of them the next time then make potato salad, I like to have it when we don't have other smoked foods as the lite smoke can be lost by other heavy smoked meats.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 5, 2020)

Who needs a main dish with a side dish like that. Great idea Disco.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 5, 2020)

I  am sure to try that.  I love potatoes with BBQ.  Thanks 

 disco


That recipe is screaming for some Yukon Golds....  Can't wait....

JC


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks for the like JC in GB ot is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks Great Disco!!
I love my Roasted Reds, when I can get Taters.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jun 5, 2020)

That looks good, will have to try.  I usually do whole russets with my turkey breasts.  The potatoes get done about the same time as the breasts do.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 5, 2020)

That looks awfully good Disco. Toss some small cubes of ham or corned beef in there and you could change that side into a main course. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 5, 2020)

Great idea Disco!

Will have to give that a try....

LIKE!

John


----------



## MNholla (Jun 5, 2020)

I can't remember where I got the recipe from but we love to do a grilled potato salad. Potatoes are prepped pretty much this way.


----------



## disco (Jun 5, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Looks good, leave the lid off of them the next time then make potato salad, I like to have it when we don't have other smoked foods as the lite smoke can be lost by other heavy smoked meats.



Thanks for the suggestion.



HalfSmoked said:


> Who needs a main dish with a side dish like that. Great idea Disco.
> 
> Warren



Thanks, Warren. They are so easy it is almost embarassing.



JC in GB said:


> I  am sure to try that.  I love potatoes with BBQ.  Thanks
> 
> disco
> 
> ...



Har! I prefer Warba potatoes on the Q but Yukon Gold are definitely tasty!


----------



## disco (Jun 5, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Disco!!
> I love my Roasted Reds, when I can get Taters.
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks, Bear! My wife's favourite potato is a red, Norland!



Lonzinomaker said:


> That looks good, will have to try.  I usually do whole russets with my turkey breasts.  The potatoes get done about the same time as the breasts do.



Truth! Whole baked potatoes cook great in the smoker.



gmc2003 said:


> That looks awfully good Disco. Toss some small cubes of ham or corned beef in there and you could change that side into a main course.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



I have added bacon chunks with great success but corned beef? Sounds brilliant.


----------



## disco (Jun 5, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great idea Disco!
> 
> Will have to give that a try....
> 
> ...



Thanks! I think you will like them.



MNholla said:


> I can't remember where I got the recipe from but we love to do a grilled potato salad. Potatoes are prepped pretty much this way.



Potato salad from the smoker? I must try it!


----------

